# Christian Urban Legends, or Lying for God



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 3, 2004)

I thought to post this here as many folks seem to use urban legends to &quot;reach the lost&quot;. I have been thinking about this a lot lately and this morning I see a post about the passion. It was justifiably short lived but it smacked of the stuff urban legends are made of.

I started off with the typical &quot;I would like to post the following e-mail which was received from a very reliable source."

That pretty much kills it for me. Is this supposed to make it seem more authentic? If authentic means you can grab it from the net from over 100 different websites and message boards then I guess so. Maybe the poster had it forwarded to him from a pal, who now becomes this &quot;reliable source&quot;

This might not be a Christian urban legend, it just feels like it. I have seen many others as I am sure folks here have as well. The ones about the President witnessing to a child to chain e-mail letter. The Columbine incident which sparked off songs and other things about a particular girl and a story that never happened in truth.

It disgusts me that folks spread around these little &quot;gems&quot; without verifying them at al. They figure it makes folks feel all warm and fuzzy so if it is truthful or not does not matter. Sometimes it is used to push an idea or bias. The &quot;Pasxxon&quot; subject has many urban legends about it already.

Sorry for the rant.

[Edited on 4-3-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Apr 3, 2004)

Yep, I agree. It just shows how the mass of evangelicalism is so gullible. I am so grateful that God has saved me out of this &quot;mess&quot; of modern times and led me to the great truths of the Reformation! &quot;But by the grace of God there go we!&quot;


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 3, 2004)

Those emails see the delete button faster than even regular spam
:flamethrow:


----------



## pastorway (Apr 4, 2004)

If it is a &quot;Christian&quot; story, it irritates me so badly that I research it, disprove it, and then hit reply to all and explain why Christians should not partake in forwarding lies and how they should confirm something before they forward it.

I usually do not get any more from those people!

Phillip


----------

